# My Goaties' New Toy!



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

I decided my goats needed a better toy than the one, little rock they have. So I found an old water trough and put it in their pen. It was probably the best thing I have ever given them! They played on that thing for hours! The pictures aren't the greatest because they were taken at dusk, but I had to share them anyway.

Tullia, Sari, Petteri, Desi, and Vilijami
















Desi challenging Daisy.
















Desi jumping on. She jumped on strangely and....








...thump! It looked like it knocked the breath out of her. 








She had to head-butt the trough for awhile as if it was its fault.








Daisy the winner looking over her kingdom.








Then she got bored and left. Instantly three goats take over her throne.








Oop. Vilijami fell off and landed on Petteri.








Tullia








Tullia








They figure if they jump at the same time one of them will be able to get on.








Then Daisy saw what was happening on her throne.
















Petteri








Tullia


































The boys claiming the throne.








Vilijami
















My favorite photo of the day! :laugh: 
































Sari


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

LOVE these pics! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## LeviathanGirl (Jul 21, 2012)

Great photos! They look like they're having alot of fun playing on their new toy!


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh my word! These are just hilarious. I just love the goat flying in the air. Awesome capture on that one especially. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Wonderful pictures! I had no idea there were such open spaces in Washington. Your goats had a ball with that.


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

Great photos! Love the flying goat!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

LOL!!!!! I loved looking at these! So funny!!! Silly critters!  I think my favorite is the one you said is your favorite, hilarious!!


----------



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

Love the photos. They look like they are having a blast!


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

Thank you all!



lissablack said:


> ..... I had no idea there were such open spaces in Washington.....


Quite a bit of Washington is flat. I like flat places. Except we gets lots of wind.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...they are having a blast...looks like fun..... :thumb:


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

Really great photos. Love the goats in mid-air. Until recently we had a generator in the goat pen while we finished building their loafing shed. My two kids loved to jump on that thing and knock each other off.


----------



## Momma2many (Aug 3, 2012)

Oh my gosh what a bunch of cutie pies. I love watching goats play and could do it for hours. =)


----------



## Boergoat1234 (Jun 8, 2012)

Awesome Photos! :thumb:


----------



## Goat Mom (May 1, 2012)

Those were awesome pictures! Even my husband, who isn't as much of a goat fan as I am, thought they were great. Especially, the flying goat. LOL! That was the best! :laugh:


----------



## kid'n'kaboodle (Mar 5, 2011)

What a fun-loving bunch of goats. Great pictures - a joy to see!


----------

